# Hilfskontakt für Not-Aus-Kreis?



## robert87 (11 Dezember 2021)

Moin,

kurze Frage:
Darf man "einfache" Hilfskontakte (z.B. Wechsler) von Schaltgeräten (z.B. Leitungsschutzschalter) dafür benutzen, ein Not-Aus-Signal zu verarbeiten?

Lange Frage:
Ich möchte eine Verteilung über einen Lasttrennschalter via Not-Aus abschalten. An diesem Lasttrennschalter befindet sich ein Hilfskontakt, ausgeführt als Wechsler. Ist es zulässig, über diesen Hilfskontakt (Öffner) ein Signal zu führen, um im Rahmen des Not-Aus einen weiteren Lasttrennschalter z.B. via Unterspannungsauslöser auszulösen? Würde es etwas bringen, einen zweiten Hilfsschalter an den Lasttrennschalter anzubauen und die Öffnerkontakte in Reihe zu schalten?

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## s_kraut (12 Dezember 2021)

robert87 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kurze Frage:
> Darf man "einfache" Hilfskontakte (z.B. Wechsler) von Schaltgeräten (z.B. Leitungsschutzschalter) dafür benutzen, ein Not-Aus-Signal zu verarbeiten?


Kurze Antwort: kommt drauf an.


robert87 schrieb:


> Lange Frage:
> Ich möchte eine Verteilung über einen Lasttrennschalter via Not-Aus abschalten. An diesem Lasttrennschalter befindet sich ein Hilfskontakt, ausgeführt als Wechsler. Ist es zulässig, über diesen Hilfskontakt (Öffner) ein Signal zu führen, um im Rahmen des Not-Aus einen weiteren Lasttrennschalter z.B. via Unterspannungsauslöser auszulösen? Würde es etwas bringen, einen zweiten Hilfsschalter an den Lasttrennschalter anzubauen und die Öffnerkontakte in Reihe zu schalten?
> 
> Vielen Dank vorab!


Prinzipiell muss der Hilfskontakt zwangsgeführt sein, damit er die Bedingung für ein zuverlässiges Signal erfüllt. Ich verwende die Dinger halt immer für Rückkopplung und Diagnose.

Nachteil von Deiner  (wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe; wenn nein, dann mach bitte eine Skizze) Kaskadierung ist halt, dass wenn dir ein Lasttrennschalter kleben bleibt, dann werden auch alle nachgeschalteten Lasttrennschalter gar nicht erst versuchen, auszulösen. Kommt also auf die Anwendung drauf an, ob man sich solche systematischen Ausfälle kaufen will.

Hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen!

VG


----------



## Elektriko (12 Dezember 2021)

Leider bin ich nicht sicher, dass ich die Frage richtig verstanden habe🤦


----------



## robert87 (12 Dezember 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Kurze Antwort: kommt drauf an.
> 
> Prinzipiell muss der Hilfskontakt zwangsgeführt sein, damit er die Bedingung für ein zuverlässiges Signal erfüllt. Ich verwende die Dinger halt immer für Rückkopplung und Diagnose.



Danke für die Antwort.
Kann man in dem Schaltplan erkennen, ob der Hilfskontakt zwangsgeführt ist? Der ist zumindest mechanisch mit dem Bedienhebel des Lasttrennschalters verbunden..


----------



## dekuika (12 Dezember 2021)

Kannst Du nicht über ein PNOZ beide Unterspannungsauslöser Stromlos schalten?


----------



## robert87 (12 Dezember 2021)

Der erste Lasttrennschalter funktioniert ohne Unterspannungsauslöser (siehe Schaltplan).

Ich würde bei nem Not-Aus halt gerne einen zweiten Lasttrennschalter "mitnehmen", der nen Unterspannungsauslöser hat - am besten sowohl normativ zulässig, als auch kostenoptimiert.. (Es geht um eine größere Anzahl Verteilungen)

Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, dass man ein Sicherheitsrelais benutzen dafür benutzen könnte. (z.B.: Das Sicherheitsrelais würde dann von der geschalteten Spannung vom 1. Lasttrennschalter gehalten und sobald dieser Lasttrennschalter öffnet, fällt die Spannung am PNOZ weg, dort geht ein Schließerkontakt auf über welchen der Unterspannungsauslöser des 2. Lasttrennschalters geschaltet wird)

Aber: Wenn in der Konstellation der 1. Lasttrennschalter "hängen" bleibt, würde auch die Spannung am Sicherheitsrelais nicht wegfallen und somit hätte man dadurch nicht so viel gewonnen?


----------



## dekuika (12 Dezember 2021)

Darfst Du deinen Not-Aus einkanalig ausführen?


----------



## robert87 (12 Dezember 2021)

Ja. Es handelt sich nicht um eine Maschine, sondern um Elektroverteilungen im Labor- bzw. Schulbereich.. Dort geht es "nur" darum, diese per Not-Aus stromlos zu schalten. Aktuell wird das mit Schützen realisiert, was ja nicht mehr zulässig ist. Deswegen sollen die Verteiler nun ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## dekuika (12 Dezember 2021)

Dann könntest Du ja evtl. Eine Spannung in der ersten Verteilung abzweigen und als Fremdspannung damit den zweiten Unterspannungsauslöser beaufschlagen.


----------



## robert87 (12 Dezember 2021)

Das ist eine gute Idee, aber leider funktioniert das nicht, weil das zwei verschiedene einspeisende Netze sind, die da weggeschaltet werden.. 😬 Das würde aber etwas zu weit gehen, das jetzt zu erklären.. Um einen Hilfsschalter, der die Spannung für den Unterspannungsauslöser des 2. Trennschalters in Abhängigkeit des 1. Trennschalters wegschaltet, komme ich nicht drum herum. Jetzt ist halt "nur" die Frage, ob das so zulässig ist..


----------



## dekuika (12 Dezember 2021)

Also ich hätte jetzt L1 und N als Fremdspannung orange in den 2. Schrank geführt und damit den Unterspannungsauslöser betätigt.


----------



## s_kraut (12 Dezember 2021)

robert87 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Kann man in dem Schaltplan erkennen, ob der Hilfskontakt zwangsgeführt ist? Der ist zumindest mechanisch mit dem Bedienhebel des Lasttrennschalters verbunden..


Am Besten mit dem Hersteller abklären, aber es sieht aus wie mechanische Zwangsführung.


----------



## robert87 (12 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Also ich hätte jetzt L1 und N als Fremdspannung orange in den 2. Schrank geführt und damit den Unterspannungsauslöser betätigt.



Jetzt wo ich darüber nachdenke, sollte das doch funktionieren. Bzw. beide Varianten hätten Nachteile..

Hintergrund:

Das erste Netz ist notstromgepufftert, d.h. bei nem Stromausfall soll der 1. Lasttrennschalter nicht abschalten (ist durch den Lasttrennschalter mit Not-Aus-Funktion gewährleistet). Sobald der Notstromgenerator kommt, ist die Verteilung dann direkt wieder in Betrieb.

Der zweite Trennschalter soll bei Unterspannung abschalten, damit aufgrund der Einschaltströme nicht die Vorsicherungen rausfliegen, wenn das Normalnetz wieder kommt (bei Not-Aus soll der natürlich auch abschalten).

Hole ich die Spannung für den Unterspannungsauslöser des 2. Lasttrennschalters vom "Normalnetz", funktioniert der Not-Aus nicht, wenn das 1. Netz abgeschaltet wird. (Der 1. Lasttrennschalter lässt sich dann nicht per Not-Aus abschalten, weil der ne Hilfsspannung braucht.)

Hole ich die Spannung vom "Notstromnetz" (was Du vorgeschlagen hast), würde der 2. Trennschalter mit abschalten, wenn das Notstromnetz abgeschaltet wird.

... alles nicht so einfach .. Aber aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich mal sagen, dass die 2. Variante sinnvoller ist, weil dann nicht der Fall auftreten kann, dass das Normalnetz in Betireb ist, aber der Not-Aus nicht funktioniert..

Vielen Dank


----------



## Elektriko (12 Dezember 2021)

Wenn 1 Kanal nötig wäre finde ich kein Problem. Einfach schaltspiel bzw B10 Wert vom Lasttrennschalter (inkl Unterspannungsauslöser) und Not-Aus Öffner betrachten


----------



## robert87 (12 Dezember 2021)

Und was mache ich dann mit diesem B10-Wert?


----------



## Elektriko (12 Dezember 2021)

Muss du ihn in Sistema berechnen, um zu wissen ob der Kanal zuverlässig ist


----------



## JesperMP (13 Dezember 2021)

robert87 schrieb:


> Ja. Es handelt sich nicht um eine Maschine, sondern um Elektroverteilungen im Labor- bzw. Schulbereich.. Dort geht es "nur" darum, diese per Not-Aus stromlos zu schalten. Aktuell wird das mit Schützen realisiert, was ja nicht mehr zulässig ist


Warum sind Schützen nicht mehr zulässig ?


----------



## robert87 (13 Dezember 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Warum sind Schützen nicht mehr zulässig ?



Moin,

weil Schütze nach VDE0100-530 nicht für Not-Aus-Anwendungen zulässig sind.


----------



## robert87 (13 Dezember 2021)

Danke an alle, ich bin jetzt wieder ein Stück schlauer.


----------



## Elektriko (13 Dezember 2021)

robert87 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> weil Schütze nach VDE0100-530 nicht für Not-Aus-Anwendungen zulässig sind.



Kannst du den Text zitieren, wo steht, dass Schütze nicht zulässig sind?
Schütze können Aktoren von einem Not-Aus Kreis sein.


----------



## robert87 (13 Dezember 2021)

Das steht da so nicht im Fließtext. Das ist eine Tabelle, aus der das hervorgeht. Ich schicke dir mal per Privatnachricht einen Screenshot davon. (Veröffentlichen ist nicht legal, glaub ich..)


----------



## Elektriko (14 Dezember 2021)

Guten Morgen, 
du kannst zum Beispiel die Schütze Sirius 3RT von Siemens nutzen 
Gruß


----------



## stevenn (14 Dezember 2021)

robert87 schrieb:


> Das steht da so nicht im Fließtext. Das ist eine Tabelle, aus der das hervorgeht. Ich schicke dir mal per Privatnachricht einen Screenshot davon. (Veröffentlichen ist nicht legal, glaub ich..)


hab es jetzt auch gelesen, aber verstehen tu ich es nicht.


----------



## holgermaik (14 Dezember 2021)

Hallo Robert
Ich würde keinen 2. über Unterspannungsauslöser mitnehmen. Die ich kenne sind seitlich angerastert. Erneuere doch einfach beide Lasttrennschalter wie in #1 verlinkt und mach die Auslösung beider über ein kleines Sicherheitsrelais. (z.B. Pnoz...)


----------



## holgermaik (14 Dezember 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> hab es jetzt auch gelesen, aber verstehen tu ich es nicht.


mal ein paar Zitate aus dem Elektropraktiker


> Ausschalten im Notfall
> Handlung um die Versorgung der elektrischen Energie für eine ganze Anlage oder einem Teil einer Anlage abzuschalten, falls ein Risiko eines elektrischen Schlags oder ein anderes Risiko elektrischen Ursprungs besteht.​





> Anwendungsfälle sind *elektrische Prüffelder und Experimentierstände*.





> Für die Abschaltung der *elektrischen Energie* sind *Schütze nicht* zulässig da Schütze nicht zum Trennen geeignet sind. Durch die relativ kleinen Luftstrecken zwischen den Kontakten kann durch eine Überspannung am vermeintlich freigeschalteten Stromkreis ein gefährlicher Schlag auftreten.


----------



## JesperMP (14 Dezember 2021)

robert87 schrieb:


> weil Schütze nach VDE0100-530 nicht für Not-Aus-Anwendungen zulässig sind.


Ich hätte lieber ein EN Norm. Diese kann ich öffnen.


----------



## MFreiberger (14 Dezember 2021)

Uff,

wenn Schütze nicht zum Trennen geeignet sind, was dann?
Seit jeher werden Stromkreise elektrisch mit Schützen getrennt.



> Hauptschütze sind bewährte Bauteile, wenn:
> a) andere Einflüsse berücksichtigt sind, z.B. Schwingung, und
> b) Ausfall durch geeignete Verfahren vermieden ist, z.B. Überdimensionierung (siehe Tabelle D.2), und
> c) Der Strom zur Last durch thermische Schutzeinrichtungen begrenzt ist und
> d) Die Schaltungen mit einer Sicherung gegen Überlastungen geschützt werden.


Auszug aus der DIN EN ISO 13849-2:2008 Sicherheit von Maschinen

Man muss ggf. eine sichere Abschaltung realisieren:
Zwei Schütze in Reihe(!) um die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Bildung eines Abschaltlichtbogens zu reduzieren (Durch die Reihenschaltung ist die Bildung eines Abschaltlichtbogens mit genügend Energie zum Übertragen eines gefährlichen Stromes nahezu ausgeschlossen).
Mit Öffnerkontakten in Reihe als Rückmeldung (Wenn ein Schütz hängen bleibt, wird das erkannt (Rückmeldung der Hilfskontakte nicht false) und ein Wiedereinschalten kann verhindert werden).
Dann soll mit Schützen eine sichere Abschaltung nach PLd erreichbar sein.

Den "Elektropraktiker" in allen Ehren, aber auf welche Normen o.ä. bezieht er sich?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## JesperMP (14 Dezember 2021)

> Für die Abschaltung der *elektrischen Energie* sind *Schütze nicht* zulässig da Schütze nicht zum Trennen geeignet sind.


Wah  ... ?
Wenn Schütze nicht mehr zulässig sind, dann hat es enorme Folgen.
Wird hier den automatischen Abschaltung beim Not-Aus gemeint, oder die manuellen Abschaltung vor Reperatur ?



> Durch die relativ kleinen Luftstrecken zwischen den Kontakten kann durch eine Überspannung am vermeintlich freigeschalteten Stromkreis ein gefährlicher Schlag auftreten.


Wenn nicht Schütze, was denn ? Wie wird z.B. ein 200 kW Motor sicher abgeschaltet ?


----------



## holgermaik (14 Dezember 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Den "Elektropraktiker" in allen Ehren, aber auf welche Normen o.ä. bezieht er sich?


DIN VDE 100-530:2018


----------



## holgermaik (14 Dezember 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wenn nicht Schütze, was denn ? Wie wird z.B. ein 200 kW Motor sicher abgeschaltet ?


Leistungsschalter oder Motorstarter nach Norm


----------



## MasterOhh (14 Dezember 2021)

Zitat aus der DIN EN 60204-1


> Not-Aus wird durch das Abschalten der betreffenden Stromversorgung des angeschlossenen Maschinenantriebs
> in der Stopp-Kategorie 0 durch ein elektromechanisches Schaltgerät* erreicht.





> * Nationale Fußnote: Als elektromechanische Schaltgeräte sind Schütze nach HD 384.5.537 S2 nicht zugelassen.



Man darf hier halt nicht vergessen, dass NOT-AUS nur gegen elektrische Risiken wie Schlag, Lichtbogen etc. vorgesehen ist. Dafür müssen halt die erforderlichen Trennstrecken in den Schaltgeräten eingehalten werden.

Bei NOT-HALT geht es um das Abschalten der Funktion. Da ist es erstmal egal ob ein Motorgehäuse unter Dampf steht, solange der Motor sich nicht mehr dreht...


----------



## JesperMP (14 Dezember 2021)

OK, ich hatte nicht kapiert dass es um den Fall von elektrischer Prüffelder o.Ä handelt.

Das mit derLeistungsschalter mit Unterspannungsauslöser verstehe ich, aber..


holgermaik schrieb:


> [..] oder Motorstarter nach Norm


.. was ist ein Motorstarter nach Norm der kein Schütz hat, aber trotsdem die gefährliche Spannung abschaltet ?


----------



## MFreiberger (14 Dezember 2021)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Zitat aus der DIN EN 60204-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber Hauptschütze werden doch seit jeher für die Unterbrechung der elektrischen Energie durch Betätigen eines Not-Tasters verwendet und damit als Not-Aus verwendet.
Was für ein elektromechanisches Schaltgerät könnte man denn einsetzen? Ein Hauptschalter? Wie kann ich die Betätigung eines Hauptschalters verteilen? Ein Motorschutzschalter? Wohl kaum; Betätigung ist ja nur am Gerät selber (im Schaltschrank?!) möglich. Zudem reagiert er eigentlich nur bei Überlastung.

Ich denke hier wird etwas verboten/ausgeschlossen, für des es (noch) keinen adäquaten Ersatz gibt. Das kommt ja häufiger mal vor. Wahrscheinlich müssen wir bald "Sicherheitsschütze" kaufen, die einen längeren Kontakthub und Löschkammern haben?!



EDIT: Nochmal den gesamten Beitrag gelesen: Also, zur notausmäßigen Anschaltung keine Schütze, sondern Leistungsschalter mit Unterspannungsauslöser verwenden. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


VG

MFreiberger


----------



## MFreiberger (14 Dezember 2021)

Moin,

also ich gucke gerade in die "Erläuterungen zu DIN EN 60204-1:2007" (ja, 2007 ist schon etwas her).

Da steht:



> _"9.2.5.4.3 NOT-AUS
> [..]
> *Geeignete Schaltgeräte*
> [..]
> Jedes elektromeschanische Schaltgerät, das fernbetätigt werden kann, darf verwendet werden, also auch Schütze."_



VG

MFreiberger


----------



## holgermaik (14 Dezember 2021)

Bei der Zusammenführung der DIN VDE 100-537 und 100-460 zur 100-530 wurde NOT-HALT und NOT-AUS neu (anders) definiert.
NOT-HALT bezieht sich mehr auf den Schutz von Menschen und Maschinen nach EN 13849 und NOT-AUS auf den Schutz gegen elektrischen Schlag.
Dies sind zum Teil Anlagen die nicht der Maschinenrichtlinie unterliegen.


----------



## MasterOhh (14 Dezember 2021)

Für Maschinen ist der NOT-AUS meines Erachtens in den meisten Fällen nicht relevant, da diese idR inherent sicher konstruiert sein sollten (in Bezug auf Gefährdungen durch Strom). Wer natürlich offene Stromschienen oder Schleifleitungen hat, der muss sich Gedanken machen.

Hier ging es aber um die Spannungsversorgung von Laborarbeitsplätzen und da wird es ja wohl schon fertige und zugelassene Lösungen geben.


----------



## MFreiberger (14 Dezember 2021)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Wer natürlich offene Stromschienen oder Schleifleitungen hat, der muss sich Gedanken machen.


Deswegen mache ich mir Gedanken...

VG


----------



## stevenn (14 Dezember 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> mal ein paar Zitate aus dem Elektropraktiker


_"Anwendungsfälle sind *elektrische Prüffelder und Experimentierstände*."_
meinst du damit, dass das der Anwendungsbereich sein soll? wo steht das?


----------



## JesperMP (14 Dezember 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> also ich gucke gerade in die "Erläuterungen zu DIN EN 60204-1:2007" (ja, 2007 ist schon etwas her).
> Da steht:
> _"9.2.5.4.3 NOT-AUS
> [..]
> ...


Leider finde ich das Kapitel 9.2.5.4.3 in EN 60204-1:2018 nicht.
Die VDE Normen sagen mir nichts. Gibt es dementsprechender EN Normen ?
Wäre schön wenn ich den/die relevante Normen anschauen konnte.

Das Thema ist nicht wirklich relevant für mich, aber es interessiere mich ein bisschen. Die Aussage "Schütze sind nicht zulässig" kann ich nicht so einfach kapieren.
Hätte ich z.B. ein Kran mit offene Stromschienen, aber relativen kleinen Leistung (deswegen wurde es kein grossen Leistungsschalter vorhanden sein wo man ein Unterspannungsauslöser einbauen könnte), was denn ?
Was ist die genannte 'Motorstarter nach Norm' ohne Schütze ?


----------



## holgermaik (14 Dezember 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> meinst du damit, dass das der Anwendungsbereich sein soll? wo steht das?


Ist denke ich mal Beispielhaft. Schaue mal in die 100-460 Anhang 5 (habe sie eben nicht da)


----------



## holgermaik (14 Dezember 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Was ist die genannte 'Motorstarter nach Norm' ohne Schütze ?


Ist ein Motorstarter mit Trennvermögen. Ein konkretes Beispiel kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Habe in der Mall mal gesucht aber keinen gefunden der die entsprechende Zertifizierung hat.

Da es sich um DIN VDE handelt gibt es (nach meinem Wissensstand) keine harmonisierten EN Normen die äquivalent sind.


----------



## MasterOhh (14 Dezember 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Leider finde ich das Kapitel 9.2.5.4.3 in EN 60204-1:2018 nicht.
> Die VDE Normen sagen mir nichts. Gibt es dementsprechender EN Normen ?
> Wäre schön wenn ich den/die relevante Normen anschauen konnte.
> 
> ...


In der aktuellen Version gibt es das Kapitel auch nicht mehr. MFreiberger hatte aus der 2007er Version zitiert. Ein Grund warum wir in der Firma teuer für die Normen-Abos bezahlen ....

Krane haben die Stromschienen ja normalerweise nicht da, wo jeder Reingreifen kann. Außerdem gibt es für Krane Typ-C Normen, evtl. sind da nochmal besondere Regelungen vorgesehen (Gibt ja z.B. Sonderregelungen bzgl. der Geländer auf den Laufwegen auf Krananlagen - müssen da nur Einseitig sein).

@robert87
Es gibt Fehlerstromschutzschalter mit Not-Aus Funktion (einfach mal googlen). Die sind vielleicht das, was du brauchst.


Auf jeden Fall hab ich mal wieder was gelernt. Wusste bisher auch nicht, das Schütze nicht für Not-Aus zulässig sind. Ist für unsere Maschinen zu Glück auch nicht wichtig, weil wir den Berührungsschutz, Schutzklassen, Isolierung etc. einhalten. Das erspart einem einiges an Kopfschmerzen


----------



## JesperMP (14 Dezember 2021)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Krane haben die Stromschienen ja normalerweise nicht da, wo jeder Reingreifen kann.


Es ist wohl dieselbe Überlegung wie für ein Not-Halt, wann braucht man es ?
'Normalerweise' ist nicht genug Begründung.
Ich bin der Meinung dass man muss immer ein Not-Halt haben, es sei denn man kann komplett ausschliessen das Jemand die Spannung einschaltet auch bei Wartung oder Fehlersuche.

In den Kran-Beispiel gibt es das Kranantrieb wo man voraussehen kann dass man Wartung oder Fehlersuche auf das Antrieb machen muss. Dann ist man in die Nähe von die Stromschienen.
Das bedeutet dafür man muss einn Not-Halt/Not-Aus haben.


----------



## MasterOhh (14 Dezember 2021)

Wartung und Instandhaltung sind aber Prozesse, für die oft ja andere Regeln gelten, da sie kein Regelbetrieb darstellen. Du kannst ja z.B. vorschreiben das die Spannungsversorgung über die Schleifleitungen abgeschaltet und gesichert werden muss. Daneben kannst / musst du das Personal speziell schulen. Das gleiche gilt ja auch wenn der Instandhalter einen Schaltschrank aufmacht oder an einer UV rumdoktort .....


----------



## JesperMP (14 Dezember 2021)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Du kannst ja z.B. vorschreiben das die Spannungsversorgung über die Schleifleitungen abgeschaltet und gesichert werden muss.


Genau das meine ich kann man idR. nicht wenn es um Fehlersuche oder Justierung handelt.
Dasselbe mit Schutzdeckel u.Ä., man kann vorschreiben das sie immer installiert werden muss, aber wenn das verhindert die Fehlersuche ist es eine faslche Sicherheit.
In den realen Welt, hast du irgendwann gesehen das Instandhalter eine Maschine ohne Trennung von Energie, und mit demontierte Schutzdeckel Fehlersuche oder Justierung macht ? Es ist Gang und Gänge, und mann muss diesen Realität in Betracht nehmen.


MasterOhh schrieb:


> Daneben kannst / musst du das Personal speziell schulen.


Jepp, und was schreibt man dann in die Sicherheits Anweisungen ? Man schreibt u.A das man bereit sein muss die Not-Aus/Not-Halt zu aktivieren. Es bedeutet auch, man muss mindestens 2 Personen sein. 1 Person steht in die Nähe von die Gefahr, 1 Person ist bereit die Not-Aus/Not-Halt zu betätigen.


----------



## MasterOhh (14 Dezember 2021)

Ja, und wo ist das Problem? Den 2 Mann brauchst du dann doch sowieso. Oder erwartest du, dass der Kollege, der gerade an der heißen Phase klebt, noch irgendwie in der Lage einen Not-Aus zu betätigen?
Und wenn du unbedingt einen Not-Aus für solche Fälle haben möchtest, dann hält dich niemand auf. Es gibt bestimmt Hersteller die entsprechende fernschaltbare Geräte im Angebot haben.


----------



## JesperMP (14 Dezember 2021)

Da ist kein Problem. Ich argumentiere dass in diesen Fall (Kran mit Stromschienen) kann man nicht von ein Not-Aus/Not_halt verzichten.
Es sei denn, es gibt ein C-Norm der spezifiziert es ist nicht nötig.
Aber vergiess das Kran-Beispiel. Das war nur um ein Szenarie zu finden den für mich potentiell relevant sein konnte.
Will nur verstehen wie man das Not-Aus einrichten wurde, wenn kein grossen Leistungsschalter vorhanden ist.

Meine Frage ist noch, was ist genau ein sogenannten 'Motorstarter nach Norm' wo die Not-Aus Abschaltung nicht durch Schütze erzeugt wird.


holgermaik schrieb:


> Ist ein Motorstarter mit Trennvermögen. Ein konkretes Beispiel kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Habe in der Mall mal gesucht aber keinen gefunden der die entsprechende Zertifizierung hat.


----------



## dekuika (14 Dezember 2021)

Elektra Tailfingen SchaltgeräteHauptschalter/Not-Ausschalter mit Unterspannungsauslösung​17.12.2008Redakteur: Dipl.-Ing. (FH) Reinhold Schäfer
Elektra Tailfingen hat mit dem Hauptschalter/Not-Ausschalter mit Unterspannungsauslösung der S-Reihe eine Netztrenneinrichtung mit gleichzeitigem Schutz gegen unerwarteten Wiederanlauf der Maschine geschaffen.

Firma zum Thema

Elektra Tailfingen Schaltgeräte GmbH & Co. KG






Dieser Hauptschalter/Not-Ausschalter mit Unterspannungsauslösung hat eine Netztrenneinrichtung mit gleichzeitigem Schutz gegen unerwarteten Wiederanlauf der angeschlossenen Maschine. Bild: Elektra Tailfingen
( Archiv: Vogel Business Media )
Diese Schalter erfüllen sowohl die Anforderungen an die Netztrenneinrichtung nach Punkt 5.3 als Lasttrennschalter nach Gebrauchskategorie AC 23 B, sowie an Geräte für Not-Halt nach Punkt 10.7 und Geräte für Not-Aus nach Punkt 10.8. Die Geräte für Not-Halt und Not-Aus müssen zwangsöffnend sein nach IEC 60947-5-1. Für Schaltgeräte mit Unterspannungsauslöser sind in EN 60947-1 Abschnitt 7.2.1.3 die Ansprechgrenzen der Unterspannungsauslösung festgelegt.

Unterspannungsauslöser, die einem Schaltgerät zugeordnet sind, müssen das Öffnen des Gerätes bei einem Wert zwischen 70% und 35% ihrer Bemessungsspannung bewirken, auch wenn die Spannung langsam fällt. Das Schließen des Gerätes muss möglich sein, wenn die Versorgungsspannung gleich oder höher als 85% der Bemessungsspannung ist.


Diese nach der Norm geforderten Werte werden laut Hersteller von den in den Hauptschaltern der S-Reihe verwendeten Spulen eingehalten. Für die weltweiten unterschiedlichen Netzspannungen und Netzfrequenzen werden die S-Schalter mit den entsprechenden Spulen geliefert.


----------



## robert87 (14 Dezember 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Leider finde ich das Kapitel 9.2.5.4.3 in EN 60204-1:2018 nicht.
> Die VDE Normen sagen mir nichts. Gibt es dementsprechender EN Normen ?
> Wäre schön wenn ich den/die relevante Normen anschauen konnte.
> 
> ...



Gem. der VDE0100-530 sind Motorstarter nach DIN EN 60947-4-1 geeignet mit dem Hinweis: "Funktion ist sichergestellt, wenn das Gerät zum Trennen geeignet ist und mit dem Symbol für die Trenneigenschaften (siehe DIN EN 60617-7:1997, Kapitel 3, Hauptabschnitt 13/07-13-06..) versehen ist. "

Vielleicht hilft das?


----------



## JesperMP (15 Dezember 2021)

@dekuika, wenn ich ein Kran mit offene Stromschienen o.Ä steuern musste, dann wäre die Geräte die du zeigt vermutlich die Lösung dafür.

@robert87, ich habe 316 EN und ISO Normen, aber die EN 60947-4-1 und EN 60617-7 habe ich nicht. Ich will sie nicht kaufen nur wegen diesen Thema. Es wäre schön wenn ich nur ein Beispiel von ein 'Motorstarter nach Norm' sehen konnte.


----------



## dekuika (15 Dezember 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> @dekuika, wenn ich ein Kran mit offene Stromschienen o.Ä steuern musste, dann wäre die Geräte die du zeigt vermutlich die Lösung dafür.
> 
> @robert87, ich habe 316 EN und ISO Normen, aber die EN 60947-4-1 und EN 60617-7 habe ich nicht. Ich will sie nicht kaufen nur wegen diesen Thema. Es wäre schön wenn ich nur ein Beispiel von ein 'Motorstarter nach Norm' sehen konnte.


Ein Motorstarter nach Norm ist imho ein Lasttrennschalter mit Trennfunktion. Schütze und Halbleiter sind ja nicht erlaubt.


----------



## JesperMP (15 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ein Motorstarter nach Norm ist imho ein Lasttrennschalter mit Trennfunktion. Schütze und Halbleiter sind ja nicht erlaubt.


Ach so. Wenn man ein Lasttrennschalter als "Motorstarter" meint, dann meint man das man damit per Hand ein Motor starten kann.
Für mich ist ein Motorstarter ein Gerät mit den man automatisch ein Motor ein und ausschalten kann.
Ich denke ich habe es endlich kapiert.

Also für Not-Aus braucht man ein Lasttrennschalter mit Unterspannungsauslöser.


----------



## dekuika (15 Dezember 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ach so. Wenn man ein Lasttrennschalter als "Motorstarter" meint, dann meint man das man damit per Hand ein Motor starten kann.
> Für mich ist ein Motorstarter ein Gerät mit den man automatisch ein Motor ein und ausschalten kann.
> Ich denke ich habe es endlich kapiert.
> 
> Also für Not-Aus braucht man ein Lasttrennschalter mit Unterspannungsauslöser.


Plus Not-Aus Steuerrelais


----------



## robert87 (18 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Plus Not-Aus Steuerrelais


Wieso? Ich kann einfach mit nem (Notaus)Taster die Spannung für den Unterspannungsauslöser wegschalten? Wozu brauche ich da noch ein Steuerrelais?


----------



## Elektriko (18 Dezember 2021)

robert87 schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich kann einfach mit nem (Notaus)Taster die Spannung für den Unterspannungsauslöser wegschalten? Wozu brauche ich da noch ein Steuerrelais?



Du brauchst es nicht


----------



## dekuika (18 Dezember 2021)

Wir waren etwas abgeschweift. Es ging inzwischen um Motorstarter und Not-Aus Abschaltung. War nicht für Dich bestimmt.


----------



## robert87 (18 Dezember 2021)

Ahso. Alles klar. 

Jedenfalls danke für die Antworten!


----------

